# Proyecto escolar



## arielnaa (Nov 15, 2006)

Holas necesito ayuda...tengo q armar un proyecto con cuatro display d 7 seg q pase de derecha a izquierda la palabra HOLA con un retraso de 1 segundo ej:



                               _ _ _ H
                               _ _ H O
                               _ H O L
                               H O L A
                               O L A _
                               L A _ _ 
                               A _ _ _
                               _ _ _ _ 

AGRADECERIA SU AYUDA.......No está permitido publicar correos


----------



## electroinsane (Nov 15, 2006)

jajaja... empesa a pensar ariel... el profe te va a meter un 1... acordate q anda dando vueltas por el foro... la idea es q lo pienses vos... usa contadores jonhson 4017... un par de flip-flop tipo d y ya ta! 

jajajaj
saludos no vemos en la escuela...


----------



## capitanp (Nov 15, 2006)

igual. cual es tu idea para encarar el proyecto.
Saludos


----------



## makine (Dic 26, 2006)

Nadie dice que este prohibido preguntar por foros, sino me voy al electronico de la esqina y le digo que me monte el proyecto entero, le saco la billetera y venga. Va por ti profesor!!!


----------



## Trinquete (Dic 30, 2006)

Hola arielnaa: Tiene razón mi paisano makine,el que pregunta es ignorante solo un rato,el que nó pregunta, si nó sabe, es ignorante toda la vida.
 Suelo conectarme al foro casi 4 horas todos los dias,respondo a lo que puedo y conozco, pero tengo una pregunta en este foro desde hace tiempo y no he obtenido respuesta. Como dice nuestro amigo EL  CHAVO, me gusta ayudar en lo que puedo , pero tambien me gustaría que me ayudasen cuando lo necesito.

                Un saludo a todos los que formamos esta gran familia.

                                     FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------

